
Ask HN: Thoughts on the Impact of GPT-3? - notoriousarun
What are your thoughts on GPT-3?
======
verdverm
I think about the massive size, that only a handful of companies can even make
use of it, and the carbon footprint that impacts the planet

------
p1esk
GPT-4 next year is going to be scary good.

